# Sanding Plywood



## dakotawood (Oct 12, 2010)

Alright, silly straight forward question here:

What's the best technique for sanding plywood?

I'm thinking it's already a relatively smooth surface, so would you start with a higher grit? Hand sand or random orbit? I'm afraid of getting carried away with a random orbit and going too deep. Any and all thoughts appreciated.

Oh, Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

The last sheet of birch plywood that I purchased from Lowes had a veneer thickness of 10 thousandths of an inch. (I measured a small chip) Obviously, only very light sanding can be tolerated.

I trimmed the edge banding with a Stanley knife and it was all too easy to cut clear thru the veneer. To "fix" this problem I bought an edge bander from Woodcraft. It worked like a dream.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

It depends on the type of plywood and what you are trying to do. Generally, if I'm using a cabinet-grade plywood, I don't sand at all. If you are dealing with a sanded pine construction-grade plywood, I suppose you could give it a light go with 150 or finer. It's very easy to sand through the first layer. You can use a ROS if you want…. just keep it moving and don't apply pressure.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I usually sand it very carefully using 220 grit or higher and do it by hand. Some ply veneers are very thin like 8iowa said. Especially if you buy it at the big box stores. The best ply is sold at hardwood lumber companies that deal in hardwood lumbers for furniture. You will find the veneer is thicker but you still have to be very careful when sanding.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

I have dealt with sanding birch plywood and it hasn't turned out good. When I have stained the wood and it turns out two different colors. Where I sanded over plugs it was exceptionally smooth and did not take stain very well (used 150 grit). Where I did not sand very well it took the stain and made it dark, but the surface was rougher. You can tell it my two table projects. Good luck with it and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

I'll agree with Charlie and Wayne. !50 or finer for sure. with any big box ply your better off hand sanding. The veneers are incredibly thin (imports). Better grade plys, such as Columbia etc., as Wayne said can tolerate a little more. I'll sometimes use a cabinet scraper with a light touch if I need to even up an edge glue up. Less chance of going through on a random interior veneer "bump".


----------

